# Paint Comparison, Benjamin Moore, Glidden, Sherwin, Kilz



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Never heard of the Corona..will have to check them out. Thanks for doing the comparison!


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

overanalyze said:


> Never heard of the Corona..will have to check them out. Thanks for doing the comparison!


JC Licht carries them around here.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Funny.....I don't like Purdy but feel Wooster makes a good brush. Actually shopping for some now online since our local place does not carry them anymore.


Purdy used to be THE brush until SW bought them out and they turned to ****. I haven't tried Corona in years they were lower quality. I'm using Wooster now, I like their FTP line but the selection is slim at this point. I prefer a stiffer brush.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

I like the proform picasso as a cut brush. In the very rare case I actually have to brush woodwork, I use a Wooster.


----------



## ToolNut (Aug 9, 2012)

Jeremiah2911 said:


> True! Sagging is always what I'm on the lookout for because I am far from being a pro painter. This thread came at a great time, after spending $415 on two fives from SW and watching Jack Pauhl's Behr demos, I've been greatly re-thinking Sherwin Williams. I want to give our customers the best but they don't want to pay for the best.


What the heck paint did you get that your price was $208 a bucket ?

Add me to the list that doesn't like Wooster brushes.


----------



## wmpw (Feb 18, 2010)

When I get a chance I'll test out some Ultra Spec. Super Spec is still available in my market, they have been saying for years that the paint is going away, but its still on the shelves. When I get time I'm going to also conduct some other tests., adhesion, touch up, and stain resistance. Yes, I know that paint is more than just hide, but I find a paints hiding ability a very important one. 

I also agree with Cornado brushes, very good quality.


----------



## wmpw (Feb 18, 2010)

wmpw;213077I also agree with Cornado brushes said:


> Oops, Corona brushes not Cornado.


----------



## Jeremiah2911 (Jan 2, 2014)

ToolNut said:


> What the heck paint did you get that your price was $208 a bucket ?
> 
> 
> 
> Add me to the list that doesn't like Wooster brushes.



Tell me about. And this was during the 40% off last weekend which is a much generous discount than what I'm quoted for. I got a 5 of pro classic, a 5 of pro block and a zip door.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

One thing that makes me a little wary about these side-by-side comparisons is that there is no fair way to determine which product is better being that they require different circumstances to perform optimally. Even though the environment and the tests are duplicated, the results will vary based upon each manufacturer requiring certain methods of application of their product. Some paints do great on bare drywall while others do really well with certain types of primer and brushes.

Give me 2 coats SW paint on top of a coat of Glidden Gripper using Purdy equipment and I'll show you the best paint job ever. But someone else could do the same thing with latex Kilz and 2 coats of Behr 2-in-1 using a high quality brush of a lesser known brand.

A better comparison would be to determine what makes the best combination of tools, products, and environment.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I user the same brushes and rollers. I prep the walls the same. That's how I can compare. Never have an issue with glidden. When I had the issue with Pitts, I just painted Glidden over it and it performed like it did every time.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Exactly.. and there is probably someone out in PA somewhere who swears by PPG and gets the same results using a completely different setup. Then one day he uses Glidden and it comes out looking like crap.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

tedanderson said:


> One thing that makes me a little wary about these side-by-side comparisons is that there is no fair way to determine which product is better being that they require different circumstances to perform optimally. Even though the environment and the tests are duplicated, the results will vary based upon each manufacturer requiring certain methods of application of their product. Some paints do great on bare drywall while others do really well with certain types of primer and brushes.
> 
> Give me 2 coats SW paint on top of a coat of Glidden Gripper using Purdy equipment and I'll show you the best paint job ever. But someone else could do the same thing with latex Kilz and 2 coats of Behr 2-in-1 using a high quality brush of a lesser known brand.
> 
> A better comparison would be to determine what makes the best combination of tools, products, and environment.


I agree I would never make judgement on a Consumer Reports type of comparison, there are too many variables. Coverage is based upon the paint base and tints used. Someone may not know they are using crappy paint and brushes until they try something else. I judge paint on how it applies and how it looks before anything else.

As for brushes I wish SW would have not bought Purdy, I used to order all Purdy brushes. I still haven't found a trim brush I can use with pinpoint accuracy and holds paint.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Coverage tests are how the big box stores sell their paints to homeowners, whose most important purchasing question is whether they can cover in 1 coat. Those tests don't capture durability, cleanability, evenness of the coat, or color fastness. We have done interior painting where the prior paint, less than 5 years old, had faded so much that the main walls barely resembled the colors behind the pictures, sofa, etc.

I recommend Benjamin Moore to my customers. We use Aura and Regal primarily. They don't cover like pancake batter, but the finish is great, they are very durable once dry, they can be cleaned aggressively, and they are very color-fast.

It's a question of tradeoffs.


----------



## wmpw (Feb 18, 2010)

In my opinion Behr paints manufacture their paint entirely for the Consumer Reports tests. All of there sheens are off by 1 sheen level in my opinion and the ultra even more so. It's easy to out perform an eggshell when your paint is really a satin. Behr is all about smoke and mirrors. They have some ballon test, where they coat a ballon with their best exterior paint, then they coat another balloon with the competitors best exterior paint. Then they let the air out of the ballon, their paint sticks the other brand falls off. Problem is from what I have been told the other balloon is actually coated with interior speed coat. This is how Behr rolls and why I will never touch there products. I also had to laugh at a Sherwin rep once when he told me his paint caused less dust. He said that as the competitor's paints age, they fall off the wall in the form of dust. I think that is just one of those things that you can't prove so it must be true. I have to say, I'm not buying that. 

I have to disagree that coverage is not a sign of a good paint, but then again to each there own. I'm going to do several other tests once the paint has had a time to cure. But in my opinion in this day and age pretty much all of the quality paint brands are very similar. One thing I am sure of is that none of these brands make their own tints. Anyone have any input on who uses what tints. Problem is, if you buy benjamin moore from Ace Hardware, and then buy it from an independent paint store are the tint brands the same. From what I have seen if it was a can of ace paint, or a can of Benjamin Moore, they were all tinted in the same machine. So who is dictating the tint manufacture Valspar, Benjamin Moore, or Clark and Kensington? I do agree though that cheap tints will fade faster than good tints, but which ones are good and which ones are bad.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Behr shouldn't be used in any paint comparison, besides I haven't included balloon painting as part of my business as of yet. It's not the quality of the tint, it's the base, what it has in it before tinting and the colors of tints being used. Some paints require their own types and colors of tints. 

Years ago Behr had the cleanest colors, meaning the base was clean with hardly any tint. Other companies had to follow to be able to match their colors the result was removing tints from the base and worse coverage. Most of my paints are color matches and it's sometimes impossible to match exactly due to the base.

Sheens should be universal, eggshells are rarely a true eggshell, satins are closer to semi gloss, etc. The more gloss the less solids.

Coverage alone isn't an indication of a paint's quality. There are just too many variables. And last but not least SW employees are morons.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Glidden? I tried it a few times from HD and recall it being junk. (I'll have to look into that further.)

I paint one of the following:

BM regal or regal select, maybe Aura (all good)
SW Promar200, Duration, or SW/Duron UltraDelux (all are fine), SW Superpaint (great interior, but don't like their exterior),
Aura exterior is terrific...(it should be, considering the cost)

BTW, last year I did a house interior in SW Emerald. Those walls cleaned up really well for an open house this past weekend.


----------



## straightedgellc (Jul 12, 2014)

Wooster makes a good brush I love my purdy pro-extra swan


----------



## Jazz_Painter (Feb 20, 2015)

Tech Dawg said:


> I never paid attn to brushes... just thought Purdy and Wooster was it for a good brush. I don't like Wooster at all but my local paint store sold me on the Corona and I couldn't believe the difference. These things hold paint like crazy and cut great


I've used Wooster in the past and I've liked them a lot. I'm now using the Nour Aqua Glide 3 inches brush, I really like it and it's not too expensive.

Has anybody tried the Proform Picasso brushes? I've read they are really good.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Nothing absolutely nothing beats Dunn Edwards


I've used DE for long time, and I even remember using their alkyd paints and primers long long time ago...


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Jazz_Painter said:


> I've used Wooster in the past and I've liked them a lot. I'm now using the Nour Aqua Glide 3 inches brush, I really like it and it's not too expensive.
> 
> Has anybody tried the Proform Picasso brushes? I've read they are really good.


They are really good but they wear out fast.


----------

